
IDEA to Business for Dad-trepreneurs - scugnizzo
Hi all,<p>I would like to know your opinions&#x2F;thoughts&#x2F;experiences how to bring an idea to market. To help you advising me  I share below few details about my background and current situation.<p>I have been working for last 7 years in the finance industry as a quantitative developer and got a use case that I would love to work on.<p>I have read a lot in the last few years about product development and startups. I have even found a company and worked on it for 18 months a few years ago (not the current use case).<p>Currently, I have got family and 2 fantastic daughters, therefore, can&#x27;t afford to work few more years with no income at all.<p>As senior software engineer, I have been working as consultant&#x2F; contractor&#x2F;freelance and work on some other ideas as side projects. Unfortunately, I have learned that is quite hard or almost impossible to have a full-time job and then work at nights or early mornings (not sleeping much with babies) on a side project.<p>As a lesson learned, I have tried to work part-time but in the area where I live, it&#x27;s very difficult to work part-time besides there might be some conflicts with intellectual property.<p>As currently, I have a very well paid job, my current strategy is to save money and in 1 or 2 years work on the idea. This is a good strategy but, it might be too late for my current use case.<p>I&#x27;m just looking for a way to bring the idea further!<p>Appreciate your comments and experiences.<p>Best,
Scugnizzo
======
ice109
What is your use case? Where are you located?

~~~
scugnizzo
I'm located in Zurich. My use case is in the financial index business as it
requires transparency and independence. Smart contract can really help in this
kind of business.

~~~
scugnizzo
I can give you more details if you want.

